# Took the plunge, just in case !



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well a couple of ya got me thinking about thin ice alll day ! So I bit the bullet and just ordered a survival suit from Artic Armor. $319 w free gloves and free shipping. Watched a couple video's on it and was sold. Unlimited heat retention and one suit has the capacity to float 3 people. Does anyone have this particular survival suit ? 

Thanks, Lovin Life


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

nope, but would like one. let us know how it works tho. im curious about this claim of it holding up 3 men? ill bring the snorkel this weekend for you so you can be my fish finder.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I have been thinking about getting one myself seems like a great investment


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Lovin....Lets hope you will not have the chance to let us know how it works. Actually I hope you bought it for nothing.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea I was doubting that to. The web site says 850 lbs. They have several news footage video's on it though, thats what sold me. They walked on a soft spot, broke through, and simpily rolled out the side. I never thought I would get one of these but now I have peice of mind I guess. Ordered it from outdoorprosports.com if anybody wants to check it out. Got the red and black one.

Lovin


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

buckipicker said:


> Lovin....Lets hope you will not have the chance to let us know how it works. Actually I hope you bought it for nothing.


i was just joking lovin, i agree, i hope you never have to use it. better to be safe than sorry. text can be read the wrong way sometimes


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

lovin life said:


> Well a couple of ya got me thinking about thin ice alll day ! So I bit the bullet and just ordered a survival suit from Artic Armor. $319 w free gloves and free shipping. Watched a couple video's on it and was sold. Unlimited heat retention and one suit has the capacity to float 3 people. Does anyone have this particular survival suit ?
> 
> Thanks, Lovin Life


Nope have a Stearns ! One pc suit Very warm and I know it will float ! But dont want to find out ! Bought a few years ago Only paid $275 ! was a grat deal !


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

What's the link? www.articarmor.com maybe. gonna take a look at it if this link works. By the way, if it doesn't....I just guessed!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Not a problem allwayzfishin. Good natured ribbin is all part of fishin ! And besides, i'm a buck 70 soakin wet, if I sink to the bottom and die with this on, i'm gonna sue ! LOL !


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

snake69, got it through outdoorprosports.com. They are out of Minnesota.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I agree that its peace of mind for me and my family. I have a Fladen survival suit and wouldn't go on the ice without it.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovin Life, I have the arctic armor plus series suit- the green one. I fished with it all of last season and was extremely impressed. When you first get it, it's hard to believe it will be very warm because it's not puffy at all or heavy...but wow is that thing warm, crazy warm. I have yet to test its flotation abilities thus far luckily...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

www.outdoorprosports.com for anybody else that might be interested and check out the link. Thanks Lovinlife...


Ok...that didn't work either. Do you have the actual website so we can all see it? Thanks


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's a web site
http://setthehook.com/icefishing/arcticarmor/


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the arctic armor home page.
http://www.idigear.com/index2.php


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

mark from marks bait and takle can get them give him a ring he just ordered 3 sets of them one for me.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome. I also have yet to test the floatation luckily in 2+ seasons with it. Actually, when I saw the title of this post, I knew it would be about this suit and was hoping you had one and "tested" it!...sorry, no hard feelings. Couple of pieces of advice...dress lightly, this thing will make you sweat in bitter cold if you are doing any kind of activity i.e. drilling a lot of holes or hauling your gear out. Wear breathable wicking fabrics, it doesn't breathe at all if it's all buttoned up and you do start to sweat. Honestly, a lot of times I wear just polypro long johns in "warmer" weather, and fleece wading pants and thermal shirt over polypro base when it's really cold. Wear something "slippery" on the bottom to help getting in and out if you bought the + model. Most important thing.............DO NOT WEAR IN THE CAR ON THE WAY TO THE LAKE, YOU MAY DIE OF HEAT EXHAUSTION!!!!!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Big DaddyDB, 
Can you tell me exactly which model/style you bought. Seriously considering this and was a wee bit confused looking at the site as to which is which!?! I noticed the one at tne top(I believe..?) mentioned floating and thought maybe that was the one. I do like the comments about sweating your fanny off...I'd prefer that over a chill!!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I just bought the Artic Shield brand bibs and coat from Bass Pro. Can anybody tell me if it floats like the Artic Armor? I tryed to search online and cant find a thing. I would have to think it does it has pads in the rear and knees and is water proof. That is a very cool vid of the Artic Armor test If mine dosent float like that I wish I would have done some research first.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

hearttxp said:


> Nope have a Stearns ! One pc suit Very warm and I know it will float ! But dont want to find out ! Bought a few years ago Only paid $275 ! was a grat deal !


I also have a Stearns(I-580 Worksuit) Went through on Erie two years ago and floated like a bobber! Pulled myself back on to the ice. Tested in swimming pool also. It makes you want to float on your back. IT WORKS! Usually wear just jeans and sweatshirt underneath it and have never got cold.

If you ice fish these suit's should be a must(Fladen,Stearns,Mustang Survival,Artic Armor...etc) AKA Float Suits. IMO without a doubt the most important piece of ice fishing gear you can have. Ebay usually has some great prices. I purchased one used for just $50 last year!


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I bought the Arctic Armour last year and like Lightman says its hard to believe it will keep you warm but it does just that. I haven't had the opportunity to try its flotation out but I will take there word for it on that part. I purxhased mine at Erie Sports in Erie Pa and spent $279.00 might want to give em a call or take the drive. I did because i like to try everything on before I buy.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lovin life said:


> Does anyone have this particular survival suit ?


I have been reseaching floation suits for the last couple of days I'm buying one for my son.

The Artic Armor is not a survival suit it is a flotation suit, big difference. The Artic Armor has no hypothermia rating, unlike some of the others. To me the floatation capability is paramount and I still may buy him the AA but I need to hear about the others a little more before I decide.

I have been seriously considering the Artic Armor, Mustang, Stearns and Fladen. I'm leaning towards the Fladen as of now.

heartxp - What can you tell me about your Stearns suit as far as weight and restrictive movement.

Rudder - which Fladen suit do you have? What do you like, dislike?

Anyone have a Mustang suit?

Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lundy, Here is a short thread on the Falden suites http://www.lakeontariounited.com/fishing/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=21295&hilit=Fladen
I know MikeyP, Scott have sterns suites they like them.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I wonder how much to ship the fladen suits? The prices are really affordable. I have been considering a 2 PC suit to be able take coat off once set up and fishing. I have seen many sleeves burned by heaters when pulling tops of one PC suits down in a shack.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Kevin.

Everything I have read looks good to me.

I will probably buy a Fladen for my son, just need him to decide on the one piece or two. 

Scott I will have a good idea on shipping cost by the end of today.

Now if any of the manufacturers would just kill a whole herd of polyesters and make one big enough to fit my big butt I'd be happy.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

I can't for the life of me remember how much I paid in shipping (think it was $40). I bought the suit from a company in the UK though. The Lake Ontario fishing site has a lot of info on the suit. A lot of those guys bought them. 
My suit is the 2 pc. Very warm and comfortable


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Mustang MS2175 that i got off ebay for $150. Its very warm, easy to move around in. I know off two other that bought them off ebay in the last two months for under 175 in like new condition. I personally feel better in something that is Coast Guard approved for flotation, and has hypothermia protection. 

Another float suit to check out is helly hansen alpha out of Canada. I was getting one of these until i found the Mustang on ebay

http://www.helly.ca/EN/products/124-product.cfm
These are the stores in Canda i found them at.
Fishing world in Hamilton, Ontario
Bills Bait " "
Hirks Marine 905-576-8600
The rigging shop
Lebarons


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a Stearns which I purchased 7 or 8 years ago. It served a dual purpose. Ice fishing in the winter and open water fishing in the early Spring as well as late Fall and early Winter. The suit is warm and not too restrictive.
I'm sure there have been improvements in design and materials since I purchased mine but I feel a lot more comfortable wearing it when an accident could prove fatal without having it.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

stearns for me....lifesavingsystems.com they ship out of florida...this is what the coast guard uses,nuff said.its the #327 worksuit.calling for price now and will post for you guys


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

nick99 said:


> mark from marks bait and takle can get them give him a ring he just ordered 3 sets of them one for me.


Yep, could have saved you guys a couple dollars for the same Red/Black Arctic Armor With Insultex. I sell the outfits for $279.00.............Mark


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

their phone number is 1 813 645 2748.price is $352.00 free shipping.$2.50 shipping if shipped to a residence.price is for all sizes.best price i know of on a new suit.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I ended up purchasing a Fladen, (ordered from England Ebay, made in Sweden) for my son for $169 delivered.

http://www.fladenfishing.se/pdf/en_catalogue_lowres/122-131.pdf

They get very good reviews and are rated highly for floatation and hypothermia protection. 

I'm always a little leery of lower priced products but I couldn't find anything bad about them in two days of searching. We'll see what they look like when they arrive.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Sundridge,brand,@-Spottydogtackle,ebay,U.K. Richard,owner,has 2 piece suits&1piece,also,about $180 to your front door. I bought 1 and I like it ,haven't used it to fish yet but you won't get cold sno-blo-n in it for sure! TOP-QUALITY,name brand materials,construction. waterproof tot bag included.. check it out,about 7-10 day shipping.------------sonar...................


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

stex1220 said:


> I just bought the Artic Shield brand bibs and coat from Bass Pro. Can anybody tell me if it floats like the Artic Armor? I tryed to search online and cant find a thing. I would have to think it does it has pads in the rear and knees and is water proof. That is a very cool vid of the Artic Armor test If mine dosent float like that I wish I would have done some research first.


Wear your suit in the water on a late Spring day. That way you can see how you will float in it. That's a great way to get over the panic feelings too.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

...not a float suit. To reply to the guy who asked me about my AA suit, I purchased the Green and Black AA Plus suit 2 yrs ago from Fish 307. If you go to the AA website it is the same as the "Green Bay Packers" one they have on sale real cheap. The difference is the liner. The basic one has a nylon liner similar to one of those puffy down jackets or a sleeping bag. The liner on the Plus suits is more like a micro fleece or one of those cloth screen wipes that come with lowrance units. I have seen some other float suits but most that I have seen have some floatation material sewn into the suit. This suit is similar in bulkiness to a snowboarding parka...actually now that I think about it, it's a lot thinner than my snowboarding jacket. The fabric itself is the floatation. It is not an exposure suit designed to keep water out for an extedend stay in the water (boat sinks)...if you go in, you will get wet immediately. However, the material is completely water repellent and when you get out, it will drain and retain it's insulating qualities for a cold walk in. I don't want to get roasted here but from my experience and research, hypothermia is not my concern when icefishing. Now, flipping your boat a couple miles off shore in early april, different story. I'm not going to debate the whole coast guard thing or justify my purchase. When I bought mine, I talked to a guy at IDI (AA) and was told that it is very expensive to go through the testing / certification process. This makes sense to me because it doesn't seem like that is their market...heck I wasn't there looking for an offshore survival suit. IDI is currently marketing their Isultex fabric as home insulation!...same stuff the suit is made of. Regardless of the brand, a warm, comfortable floating suit is mandatory for any serious ice fishing in my opinion and I'm extremely satified with mine. BTW...for the "big" guy on this thread...I'm 6ft 185 and a medium is big on me in the belly area and fits the legs and arms perfect.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry...dbl post


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

While there are pluses and minuses to every option, one other thing I"ll point out that's nice about the arctic armour suit is the padding in the butt and knee areas. If you are hole hopping and fishing on your knees, or happen to take a spill on some slick ice, that extra bit of padding sure is nice!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

AA just sent me a e-mail about larger sizes. They expect to have 4X and 5X available in about a month


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Met 'OGF er "Quick to Fix" on the ice today and he had a Fladen suit on. I did get to wear my AA suit today and it was very light weight, comfortable and WARM......but the Fladen suit "Quick to Fix" had on looked just as nice ! I don't know how comfortable it is , but he seemed pleased. And it was half the price of my AA. So in hind site I may have went Fladen. Time will tell.

Lovin


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I have been reseaching floation suits for the last couple of days I'm buying one for my son.
> 
> The Artic Armor is not a survival suit it is a flotation suit, big difference. The Artic Armor has no hypothermia rating, unlike some of the others. To me the floatation capability is paramount and I still may buy him the AA but I need to hear about the others a little more before I decide.
> 
> ...


sorry there Lundy wasnt watching thread. Stearns not as much movement as a Fladden I do own both! But Stearns is warmer. Have been using Fladden on the boat late fall early spring and sometimes on warm days on ice.


----------

